# parir (para mujeres)



## Bascugnan

Hilo creado a partir de otro. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Repito: gracias.

Y, ya que estamos, un profesor de griego que tuve, nos decía que 'parir' era sólo para animales; que las mujeres 'dan a luz'. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Bascugnan

Bascugnan said:


> Y, ya que estamos, un profesor de griego que tuve, nos decía que 'parir' era sólo para animales; que las mujeres 'dan a luz'. ¿Qué os parece?



'Parir', si bien el DRAE dice "cualquier hembra vivípara", tendría, yo creo, connotaciones de habla vulgar, si se aplica a una mujer. Igual que es vulgar llamar 'hembra' a una mujer (fuera de contextos científicos): la frase "Había muchas hembras en la fiesta", denotaría vulgarismo....


----------



## Hrutland

pues... eso no sería sólo por eufemismo? Claro que no se escucha muy bonito que "María parió un hijo bellísimo", pero en más de una obra literaria se puede encontrar su uso en personas... siempre intentando dar ciertos matices, al igual que utilizar "cría" para referirse a los hijos.


----------



## Colchonero

_Parir _es perfectamente normal aplicado a mujeres: describe un acto natural. Afirmar que, aplicado a seres humanos, es una palabra malsonante resulta simplemente absurdo. Una tontada.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Colchonero said:


> _Parir _es perfectamente normal aplicado a mujeres: describe un acto natural. Afirmar que, aplicado a seres humanos, es una palabra malsonante resulta simplemente absurdo. Una tontada.



Totalmente de acuerdo, y si para seres humanos no suena mal *parto* (que es la acción de parir), tampoco debería hacerlo *parir*.
Lo que suena cursi es emplear la expresión "dar a luz" para referirse a animales.


----------



## Colchonero

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, y si para seres humanos no suena mal *parto* (que es la acción de parir), tampoco debería hacerlo *parir*.
> Lo que suena cursi es emplear la expresión "dar a luz" para referirse a animales.



Cierto, sí. Sería como decir que una vaca preñada está en _estado de buena esperanza_.


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Cierto, sí. Sería como decir que una vaca preñada está en _estado de buena esperanza_.


*[……]*
En cuanto a "parir" para mujeres, por acá puede ser malsonante, pero depende del contexto, tampoco es para rasgar vestiduras.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Bascugnan said:


> Y, ya que estamos, un profesor de griego que tuve, nos decía que 'parir' era sólo para animales; que las mujeres 'dan a luz'. ¿Qué os parece?


Mirá lo que dice *clares3 *de sus hijas, a las que adora.


----------



## jorgema

Esto definitivamente no es igual en todas partes. En mi país (o mejor, en Lima) dudo que muy pocas personas digan *parir *al hablar de una mujer; lo usual es decir _"dar a luz"_. Más exagerado es incluso el caso de *preñar *y el adjetivo *preñada*, que no se usan nunca al hablar de una mujer. Todos esos son términos reservados a los animales:_ la vaca parió, la gata está preñada. _
En cambio acá en Nueva York escucho a mis conocidos dominicanos usar todos esos términos con total naturalidad aplicados a mujeres, e incluso en boca de mujeres.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> Esto definitivamente no es igual en todas partes.


Seguramente.
Por aquí, las mujeres de clase media suelen decir *tener*: _cuando yo tuve a mi hijo...
_Otras mujeres de clase media, pero más "auténticas", dicen *parir*: _en ese sanatorio parí a mi hijo_.
*Dar a luz* es más afectado, y en una sola palabra sería *alumbrar*, verbo que raramente se usa.


----------



## jorgema

Yo he escuchado *alumbrar *con este significado casi siempre usado en infinitivo, raremente conjugado, aunque por escrito es más común (_alumbró a un niño en el hospital xx_). *Dar a luz* en el Perú no suena afectado ni nada por el estilo; es el término de uso común a todo nivel. *Tener *también se usa. En cambio, si a alguna limeña embarazada (nunca "preñada") le preguntara que ¿cuándo va a parir?, con seguridad me respondería que ella no es una vaca.


----------



## Vampiro

Pero "alumbrar" no es sinónimo de "parir"  
_


----------



## Carlos Halliwell

Vampiro said:


> Pero "alumbrar" no es sinónimo de "parir"
> _


Según la RAE
*alumbrar**1**.*
(Del lat. _illumināre_).
*7.* tr. Parir, dar a luz. U. t. c. intr.


----------



## Erreconerre

Bascugnan said:


> Hilo creado a partir de otro. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> Repito: gracias.
> 
> Y, ya que estamos, un profesor de griego que tuve, nos decía que 'parir' era sólo para animales; que las mujeres 'dan a luz'. ¿Qué os parece?



Desde luego que se aplica a las féminas. 
Sería curioso que las vacas pero no las mujeres fueran _parturientas_. 
O que los seres humanos no tuviéramos _parientes_, pero que los animales estuvieran cargados de _parentela_.


----------



## Namarne

Hrutland said:


> pues... ¿eso no sería sólo por eufemismo? Claro que no se escucha muy bonito que "María parió un hijo bellísimo"...


Yo comparto este punto de vista. La palabra propia no deja de ser _parir_, pero como "no se escucha muy bonito" se usa un eufemismo (suave, a mi modo de ver), más por buscar otra expresión más "fina" que porque "parir" sea realmente malsonante. En contextos de amistad o de familiaridad, se usa sin problemas, incluso con el ánimo a veces de generar ese ambiente familiar o amistoso.


----------



## macame

Vampiro said:


> Pero "alumbrar" no es sinónimo de "parir"
> _



El parto tiene tres fases: dilatación, expulsivo y alumbramiento (expulsión de la placenta).
Por cierto, cómo se llama la sala de una maternidad donde tiene lugar el parto en los países en los que las mujeres no "paren", en España se llama *paritorio*. Se me están ocurriendo unas cuantas cursiladas que mejor no digo.

Esto me recuerda a una profesora que tuve de pequeña que decía que a las niñas no les dolía la barriga (vulgarismo soez, según su opinión) simplemente les dolía la tripa. Para gustos se pintan colores...


----------



## Pinairun

Si _paritorio_, _parto _y _parturienta _son de nuestro agrado, ¿por qué _parir _no habría de serlo?

Dice el Génesis que Dios castigó así a la mujer: "Multiplicaré los trabajos de tus _preñeces_. _Parirás_ con dolor los hijos". Quizá tenga esta sentencia algo que ver con el rechazo a usar tal verbo.

'Alumbramiento' se usaba por aquí, creo que ya no tanto, en los ecos de sociedad: _El alumbramiento tuvo lugar felizmente en la clínica del doctor X._


----------



## Colchonero

De estos asuntos ya hemos hablado en otras ocasiones y en alguna con bastante virulencia. Habrá quien sostenga que eludir ciertas palabras y sustituirlas por otras es cuestión de corrección, de finura o de buenos modales; personalmente, creo que se trata de ñoñez y de santurronería.

Cosa distinta es que en algún país o área lingüística (como señalaba jorgema) la palabra en cuestión sea lo inusual y su perífrasis lo frecuente. Esa es ya una cuestión de uso, no de ideología.


----------



## ACQM

Los médicos y comadronas no tienen manías: parir, paritorio, parturienta, primípara, parto (sala de partos, clases preparto y clases post-parto,...). Dar a luz o alumbrar se usan en un tono más literario. 

Creo que en este tipo de temas (reproducción, sexualidad, fisiología, el cuerpo humano,...), en España,nos estamos quitando muchas manías, connotaciones y consideraciones superfluas e intentamos retomar un lenguaje más auténtico, claro y desacomplejado. 

Lo siguiente debiera ser apartar ese "embarazo" (que significa molestia) y volver a la "preñez" pura y dura.


----------



## Vampiro

Carlos Halliwell said:


> Según la RAE
> *alumbrar**1**.*
> (Del lat. _illumināre_).
> *7.* tr. Parir, dar a luz. U. t. c. intr.


Lo que opine la RAE ya he dicho más de una vez cuánto me importa.
“Alumbramiento” es la expulsión de la placenta; eso lo pueden ver en cualquier libro un poco más especializado que un diccionario.
En cuanto a cómo se llama la sala de partos en estas latitudes: “Sala de partos”  (últimamente, y gracias a que las cesáreas están más de moda que los partos, se dice “pabellón”, porque se trata de una intervención quirúrgica).
Ya lo dije antes, “parir” no es una palabra muy fina en estas latitudes, pero eso no significa que esté vedada o que no se use, creo que están exagerando un poco el tema.
Sí, sí, se usa parto y “parir” es poco delicado, paradojas del lenguaje.  Es lo que hay.
_


----------



## cbrena

ACQM said:


> Los médicos y comadronas no tienen manías: parir, paritorio, parturienta, primípara, parto (sala de partos, clases preparto y clases post-parto,...). Dar a luz o alumbrar se usan en un tono más literario.
> 
> Creo que en este tipo de temas (reproducción, sexualidad, fisiología, el cuerpo humano,...), en España,nos estamos quitando muchas manías, connotaciones y consideraciones superfluas e intentamos retomar un lenguaje más auténtico, claro y desacomplejado.
> 
> Lo siguiente debiera ser apartar ese "embarazo" (que significa molestia) y volver a la "preñez" pura y dura.


Totalmente de acuerdo en todo.
Cada vez voy oyendo más el "estoy preñada", pero se sigue hablando de "semanas de embarazo".


----------



## Fernando

A mí no me gustar "parir" ni "preñar" pero el uso cada vez más en España es que se usen habitualmente, sobre todo "parir". Lo de "preñar" o "estar preñada" también es cada vez más normal, pero otra cosa es que guste siempre.

Al menos hace unos años cuando se hablaba de que a una chica la habían "preñado" o "dejado peñada" significaba que se había quedado embarazada involuntariamente y con frecuencia, además, que el desgraciado del padre la había dejado abandonada a cargo de la criatura. O sea que había tenido el comportamiento de un animal. Se solía añadir una risilla para reírse de lo idiota que había sido la pobre chica.

Así que para mí, y en mi familia, las mujeres han tenido un niño/han dado a luz después de estar embarazadas.


----------



## Carlos Halliwell

Vampiro said:


> Lo que opine la RAE ya he dicho más de una vez cuánto me importa.
> “Alumbramiento” es la expulsión de la placenta; eso lo pueden ver en cualquier libro un poco más especializado que un diccionario.
> En cuanto a cómo se llama la sala de partos en estas latitudes: “Sala de partos”  (últimamente, y gracias a que las cesáreas están más de moda que los partos, se dice “pabellón”, porque se trata de una intervención quirúrgica).
> Ya lo dije antes, “parir” no es una palabra muy fina en estas latitudes, pero eso no significa que esté vedada o que no se use, creo que están exagerando un poco el tema.
> Sí, sí, se usa parto y “parir” es poco delicado, paradojas del lenguaje.  Es lo que hay.
> _



Bueno, lo siento, soy nuevo en el foro.


----------



## duvija

Mmm. Siempre usé 'parir' hablando de mi misma... (en frases como 'Cuando llegamos a los eeuu no me dieron visa de trabajo, por lo que decidimos ponernos a parir'). Mis hijos nunca pensaron que su madre era una vaca o algo por el estilo. Supongo que a muchos también les molesta mi uso del plural, pero para mí es lo normal. Y todo eso, sin risitas ocultas ni guiñadas cómplices. Parto puro y duro.
Y si eso no le gusta a los que no le gusta, pues que no usen ese verbo y chau. Lo que no pueden es prohibirme a mí usarlo...


----------



## clares3

Hola
En cuanto al hilo y por la amable y tierna alusión de Calambur )), diré que en mi entorno lo usual es usar el verbo parir, al igual que se hace con el resto de mamíferos. No hay en ello connotación negativa alguna: las mujeres van al paritorio, paren, se preparan para el parto, etc, etc, etc. Casi diría que hay un cierto orgullo de mujer parida. Un refrán: "mujer removida, al año parida", y se puede usar y se usa en cualquier ambiente.
Coincido con Xiao en que es un eufemismo un tanto cursi lo de dar a luz, y opino por mi parte que alumbrar se ha de contraer a la expulsión de la placenta.
Pero sin fanatismos.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Os recuerdo que los hilos deben tratar sobre la duda específica preguntada en el primer mensaje, y que da titulo al hilo. Sin embargo, este hilo ha ido desembocando en una discusión general sobre el uso de eufemismos y otras palabras que no son parir.

El tema, ciertamente, es interesante, por lo que os invito a continuar, o mejor, empezar de nuevo, la discusión en foro correspondiente, que no es este.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión y colaboración.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------



## Vampiro

Primero: Fernando, tienes mi voto para las próximas elecciones.
Segundo, y volviendo al hilo, creo que todo ese discursillo de que somos mamíferos y por lo tanto iguales a nuestros hermanitos menores los animales y bululú tiene un ligero tufillo a hipercorrección política, mal que nos aqueja como gangrena en nuestros días.
Yo creo que no se trata de eufemismos, sino de variedades del lenguaje y todas deben ser respetadas.
Me da lo mismo si en España consideran normal decir que una mujer está preñada, bien por ello; pero por acá suena grosero, es como tratarla de vaca. “Embarazada” es término correcto en estas latitudes, y “embarazo” para la preñez.
Del mismo modo “parir” está reservado para referirse a los animales, aunque se usa “parto” como ya se ha dicho.
Si esos términos nacieron como eufemismos es algo que nadie se cuestiona o tiene en mente al decirlos, son parte de nuestro lenguaje y nos llegaron ya hechos, no olviden que antes de que se aparecieran por estos lados acá se hablaba mapudungún, quechua, guaraní, aymara y tantas otras bellísimas lenguas que casi se han perdido (lamentablemente).
Por acá nadie diría “mi señora está preñada” a menos que fuera en broma y con gente de confianza, así como nadie diría “a mi hermana le detectaron un tumor en una teta”, o “la vecina murió de cáncer de ubre” y menos que menos "mi señora va a parir en unos días".
Cada palabra en su contexto, y cada variedad de lenguaje en su entorno. Igual nos entendemos, mal que mal.
Mis disculpas, Antie, sé que con esto abarco un poco más que lo consultado en el hilo, pero creo que todo está relacionado y gira en torno a lo mismo, además algunas cosillas no merecen quedar sin respuesta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

Vampiro said:


> Me da lo mismo si en España consideran normal decir que una mujer está preñada, bien por ello;


Yo creo que no deberías generalizar, Vampiro. En España las palabras propias para refererirse al ser humano son las mismas que tú dices para Chile, tanto en lo referente al embarazo como al parto. 

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Atendiendo al toque de Antpaxmod, retomo este interesantísimo hilo: "nos decía que 'parir' era sólo para animales; que las mujeres 'dan a luz'. ¿Qué os parece?                 
Pues nos parece, a este lado, que no es así. Y me temo que hemos invertido un tiempo enorme, aunque grato, en constatar una vez más la verdad de perogrullo: que al otro lado, en esa otra forma de español que hoy considero más extendida que la de este lado, rechazan el verbo preñar y evitan el verbo parir mientras que a este lado se han impuesto por razones que no son propias de este foro.
He aprendido que al otro lado no le diría a nadie que mi mujer (hipotética) está preñada ni diría que mis hijas parieron, como hice de forma por completo natural y nos recordó Calambur subrayando que hablaba de mis hijas.
Por mi parte, eso es todo. Me ha quedado resuelta la duda.
Un cordial saludo a todos y a ver si deja de llover, que se me está poniendo el acento gallego


----------



## Namarne

clares3 said:


> Pues nos parece, a este lado, que no es así.


Os parece a algunos, querido Clares.  Yo sigo estando de este lado, que yo sepa, y muchos otros que distinguimos todavía lo genérico de lo específico. 

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Con la venia, voy a soltar una _parida_ (prerrogativa humana, por cierto):

*misa de parida, *o* misa de purificación.* * 1.* f. La que se decía cuando una mujer iba por primera vez a la iglesia después del parto.



En resumen, que no me suena tan mal, a mí.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sin le menor intención de juzgar a nadie por basto o por cursi, así es como me expreso coincidiendo con otras muchas personas.
Por orden cronológico:
- Una mujer está 'embarazada' y no 'preñada' 
- Una mujer 'ha dado a luz', y no 'ha parido'
Pero si alguien dice que su mujer está preñada o que ha parido, no se me ocurre que se trate de un caso de zoofilia, sino cuestión de gustos. 
Cuando unos señores con bata blanca (o verde)  hablan de 'parto eutócico' o 'distócico' no pienso que sean veterinarios, sino médicos. 
También digo que una mujer está de parto o está en la sala de partos o paritorio, indistintamente; acepto que no tiene lógica no usar el verbo parir, pero sí sus derivados, pero así son las cosas.
¿No se han visto manifestaciones pro aborto, de clara mayoría femenina, con el slogan 'Nosotras parimos, nosotras decidimos'? 
Por último oír 'el parto de los montes' no me sugiere animismo humano o animal de esos elementos orográficos.


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Con la venia, voy a soltar una _parida_ (prerrogativa humana, por cierto):
> 
> *misa de parida, *o* misa de purificación.* * 1.* f. La que se decía cuando una mujer iba por primera vez a la iglesia después del parto.
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen, que no me suena tan mal, a mí.



Roma locuta_,_ causa finita.


----------



## Calambur

> *misa de parida, *o* misa de purificación.* *1.* f. La que se decía cuando una mujer iba por primera vez a la iglesia después del parto.


*Agró *y *Colchonero*: ahora sí que me han embromado. Puedo entender *misa de parida*, pero ¿*misa de purificación*?
Alguien que me lo explique, por favor. ¿Acaso el parto es algo que 'ensucia'?


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> *Agró *y *Colchonero*: ahora sí que me han embromado. Puedo entender *misa de parida*, pero ¿*misa de purificación*?
> Alguien que me lo explique, por favor. ¿Acaso el parto es algo que 'ensucia'?


Es para terminar de lavar el pecado de la carne, el cual ya pagaste en parte pariendo con dolor.
_


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Se trata de una supervivencia de las prescripciones del Antiguo Testamento que, en efecto, declaraba impura a la mujer menstruante y a la recién parida.


Gracias, *clares*. Comprendo -conozco esa parte del A.T.-. Lo que no sabía es que las mujeres de ese tiempo inmemorial (?) fueran a misa.

Edito. Gracias, *Vampiro*. 
Bueno: lo dicho.


----------

